# Twin foals



## djhope120 (10 June 2010)

My mare was scanned today and they found twins. this was a 40 day scan. she had a 16 day scan where they only found 1 foal. They attempted to pinch the smaller foal today, one measured 6cm the other 6.5cm. She is being scanned in 7 days to see if they were successful. The vet seemed to think either both would die, or they would both still be alive as they 'like' to pince them earlier, at about 16days, and if they are both still alive we need to either leave nature to get on with it, or abort both foals. Does anyone have any advice or experience????


----------



## Holly831 (10 June 2010)

Have her PG'd, don't let the pregnancy continue as you will put your mare at risk!

It wil mean she possibly won't take again this year but better that than continue with a twin pregnancy.

Good Luck and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Gucci_b (10 June 2010)

Did you not have a 24-28 day scan??? i ask this as my mare is due her 2nd scan next week, and many say "just get 2 scans done (14-16 days and again 40-45 day's). But glad i have the 2nd scan booked in now. I have found this on the net. just click on the link. Hope it all goes well for you and yr mare.
http://www.petplace.com/horses/ultrasound-for-pregnancy-diagnosis-in-the-mare/page3.aspx#


----------



## djhope120 (11 June 2010)

No they said just have the 2 done, although i will have one at 28 days in the future i think! The vet i had yesterday was suprised the vet that did the scan at 16 days didnt notice the twin.


----------



## Amymay (11 June 2010)

The vet i had yesterday was suprised the vet that did the scan at 16 days didnt notice the twin.
		
Click to expand...

It's not always obvious.


----------



## magic104 (11 June 2010)

On pg 21 of Your Horse there is a letter & photo re a cob mare who produced on Valentines day a colt & filly.  The odds it seems of survival is 10,000 to one!  I have also read of a TB who had twins where both survived, that was only about a year or so go.  Despite the odds there is always hope, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## djhope120 (14 June 2010)

1 in 10,000 doesnt sound very hopeful to me! Hopefully there will only be one foal in there on thursday when she is scanned again


----------



## magic104 (14 June 2010)

djhope120 said:



			1 in 10,000 doesnt sound very hopeful to me!
		
Click to expand...

  Not great odds granted, but still a chance never the less.  Hopefully it wont come to that & there will only be the one.


----------



## Maesfen (14 June 2010)

Take heart, a friend's mare had twins and reared them successfully although they were a lot of work.  One went onto a dressage career, not surprising as David Hunt used to compete the mare but not too sure about the filly but they were both very healthy and grew well.  I was also given a twin filly when she was weaned, a full TB; they kept the colt but he died on the operating table before a yearling with periotonitis (spl!) the filly is now in training for the mounted games teams with a Welsh team member so she certainly was a lot smaller than normal.


----------



## JanetGeorge (14 June 2010)

djhope120 said:



			The vet seemed to think either both would die, or they would both still be alive as they 'like' to pince them earlier, at about 16days, and if they are both still alive we need to either leave nature to get on with it, or abort both foals. Does anyone have any advice or experience????
		
Click to expand...

Late pinching of twins is fraught with problems.  The inflammation caused by the one dying VERY often takes out the other!  And at the later stage, it IS hard to pinch one successfully.

If you find two still alive with heartbeats in 7 days, you have two choices.  One is to abort the pregnancies now.  Your mare will not come back into season this year, but you'll be able to get an early start next year.  The other choice - particularly if the pregnancies are VERY close together on the same horn - is to cross your fingers and hope for natural reduction!  This happens quite often - depending on which expert you talk to the chances are between 50 and 75% for twins on the same uterine horn.

Obviously you have to scan again, and again, and if no natural reduction occurs by about day 100, then you must terminate (and it's rather harder on the mare to terminate later rather than earlier!)

It IS possible for twins to be missed on a 14-16 day scan, either because one is a very late ovulation, or because they're 'back to back' - and therefore VERY hard to spot!  I MIGHT have one of those at present - in a mare who had a 28 day scan today.  Only one vesicle was seen at 14 days (and my vet is VERY good!) and today we have one with a heartbeat - but there is  shadow behind it which MIGHT be a missed twin.  Obviously we'll be looking at itagain in a couple of days with fingers crossed!


----------



## djhope120 (15 June 2010)

No the foals are in different horns, so does this mean she is less likely to abort one of them?


----------



## Holly831 (15 June 2010)

Sadly yes, PLEASE do not let your mare try and carry twins - the odds against healthy twins are really really poor and the odds of losing either foals, your mare, or both are much much higher.

Hope the next scan is positive for you and things have resolved naturally


----------



## 3DE (15 June 2010)

I hope it was successful - keep us updated. Fingers crossed for you and your mare x


----------



## djhope120 (17 June 2010)

Hi, I had my mare re scanned today, and she is still carrying both twins, alive and growing. The vet has suggested scanning her again at 100 days to see what is going on and see if she looses one naturally between now and then, she is currently 47 days


----------



## Simsar (17 June 2010)

Sack the vet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djhope120 (17 June 2010)

Why!?! What did she do wrong!?


----------



## Simsar (17 June 2010)

She (vet) should have aborted long ago.


----------



## djhope120 (17 June 2010)

If needs be, the pregnancy can be terminated at 100 days, there is no chance she will get back in foal this year anyway so we might as well give her a chance


----------



## mellie_rc (17 June 2010)

Sent my lovely TB off to stud a few years ago and she came home after her first two scans, only for us to find out here from our "normal" (ie not specialist stud vet) vet that she was carrying twins.  Tried to pinch one out without any luck as it was too late and after much deliberation and vet advice we decided to let nature take its course and not abort.
She went full term and gave birth to both without any probs, a filly and a colt, although very sadly the colt was stillborn (apparently this is often the case, filly's are much tougher!)
The filly, despite being pretty diddy at birth, absolutely thrived and is a constant delight and absolutel superstar.
I'm not trying to influence you either way, but thought you might be interested to hear from someone who had been through it - I know how agonising it all is.
Will keep fingers crossed for you.


----------



## chrissie1 (18 June 2010)

Personally, having known people who lost both twins and the mare, I'm amazed that your vet has such a cavalier attitude to this.  Aborting a 3 month old foal cannot be pleasant, and I have seen a foal of my own that was a single but the mare aborted it, very sad to see the tiny little thing, we could even sex it. 

I would be getting another vet in who knows what they are talking about and get them out right this minute.   There has been sufficient advice given here as to why carrying twins is not a good idea, so why ask what the vet did wrong?


----------



## Maesfen (18 June 2010)

I'm with Simsar and Chrissie on this one; the pregnancy should have been terminated weeks ago not left to chance as your vet seems to think.  If it comes off, fine - and very rare - but if it doesn't it could be a catastrophe for all concerned.


----------



## djhope120 (18 June 2010)

Thanku mellie, yes it is very stressful trying to know what to do for the best.

Chrissie, i dont think there was any need for the tone of your post.

My vet is trying to give me the best chance of having a live foal at the end of all this, She phoned me this morning after being in contact with a vet who uses a new technique at removing a twin using a very long needle which basically goes in one side of the mare and sucks out the fluid surrounding the mare. Although this is a new technique apparently the success rate has been high. My vet has organised the equipment and the vet for monday. Not the bad vet alot of you judged her to be then!

Im keeping my fingers crossed this works!


----------



## Maesfen (18 June 2010)

So are we; nobody would be more pleased to be proved wrong, I can assure you so fingers crossed for a successful outcome, do let us know how it goes..


----------



## Simsar (18 June 2010)

hope all goes well too for the mares sake!


----------



## S_N (18 June 2010)

With all due respect to the OP, do you fully realise that in not terminating the pregnancies, you are putting the life of not only the unborn foetus' at risk, but also the life of your mare?  If this 'new' technique doesn't work, what then?  

We had a mare losing her pregnancy at 40 days this year, the vet immediately PG'd her and PG'd her the next 2 days.  She was scanned and flushed out for 3 days (starting on the day after the 3rd PG) and was treated with XNL and OXY.  She is now back in-foal at 27 days today!  This was possible, as like with your mare, prior to 42 day, the endometrial cups had not formed.  So yes, you could have got her back in-foal this year, but no chance now.  

I sincerely do hope that this technique does work.


----------



## Holly831 (18 June 2010)

djhope120 said:



			Thanku mellie, yes it is very stressful trying to know what to do for the best.

Chrissie, i dont think there was any need for the tone of your post.

My vet is trying to give me the best chance of having a live foal at the end of all this, She phoned me this morning after being in contact with a vet who uses a new technique at removing a twin using a very long needle which basically goes in one side of the mare and sucks out the fluid surrounding the mare. Although this is a new technique apparently the success rate has been high. My vet has organised the equipment and the vet for monday. Not the bad vet alot of you judged her to be then!

Im keeping my fingers crossed this works!
		
Click to expand...

Please note - I wasn't criticising your vet,

Having had mares abort foals at 7+ months and in March at 9.5 months it is not pleasent to walk into a stable and find a distressed mare and dead foal - and that is what they look like - a perfectly formed foal.

The chances of a healthy outcome are extremley rare - that is why there is so much publicity when it goes right, more often the outcome is a pair of dead/deformed foals, if born alive and near term they normally require costly vet nursing and some are never 'right'. even worse you are putting your mare at risk (and having lost my Holly this year I am struggling to justify why anyone who cared about their mare could even consider allowing her to continue with a twin pregnancy). 

I have replied 3 times on this post as have others so I suppose I am criticising your decision and I am open in saying so. You may dream of being one of the few lucky ones where it does go well but sadly chances are you will be posting on here about which 1 or even all of the 3 you end up losing.

Breeding horses is a risky business - you only have to read the posts on here of forum members that have done evything they could to ensure a good outcome and they have ended up with the death of a foal/mare or as in my case both.

PLEASE do not allow this to continue. Shout at me if you like but at least consider the advice you asked for and have been offered on here.


----------



## Simsar (18 June 2010)

chrissie1 said:



			Personally, having known people who lost both twins and the mare, I'm amazed that your vet has such a cavalier attitude to this.  Aborting a 3 month old foal cannot be pleasant, and I have seen a foal of my own that was a single but the mare aborted it, very sad to see the tiny little thing, we could even sex it. 

I would be getting another vet in who knows what they are talking about and get them out right this minute.   There has been sufficient advice given here as to why carrying twins is not a good idea, so why ask what the vet did wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Chrissie I no I'm to the point and blunt but with good reason.


----------



## Simsar (18 June 2010)

djhope120 said:



			Thanku mellie, yes it is very stressful trying to know what to do for the best.

Chrissie, i dont think there was any need for the tone of your post.

My vet is trying to give me the best chance of having a live foal at the end of all this, She phoned me this morning after being in contact with a vet who uses a new technique at removing a twin using a very long needle which basically goes in one side of the mare and sucks out the fluid surrounding the mare. Although this is a new technique apparently the success rate has been high. My vet has organised the equipment and the vet for monday. Not the bad vet alot of you judged her to be then!

Im keeping my fingers crossed this works!
		
Click to expand...

FFS!  Why oh why do some people have horses its beyond me.


----------



## Simsar (18 June 2010)

And if it doesn't work on your head be it.


----------



## SSM (18 June 2010)

My beautiful foster mother to Jack is a foster mother because she foaled early, the poor foal never drew a breath as he was competing with a mummified twin in the womb - if you have never seen one I can only describe it as a ball of fur and bits with bones in the centre, basically rotting away in there and killing off the good foal.  Please do not take risks with your mare.


----------



## S_N (18 June 2010)

Whilst we all appreciate that you are taking the advice of your vet and being the professional, who wouldn't take advice from your vet, please be aware that all the posters on this thread only have the interests of your mare, her unborn foal(s) and you, at heart.  As SSM says, seeing a mummified foetus is hideous!  Even a premature foal is hideous and it's worse when they are born without their hair and their feet not fully developed (these are the last things to develop in the womb), yet are alive and fighting, but you have to put them down, as they are completely non-viable.  It's utterly heartbreaking!!!  Let alone hideously expensive!  There is enough risk involved in producing a single live foal!


----------



## Touchwood (18 June 2010)

Cannot echo SN, Chrissie and all the others who have advised you to terminate this pregnancy enough.


----------



## TheresaW (18 June 2010)

Having lost my much longed for foal at birth, then having my mare hospitalized for 3 days because of the distress it caused her, there is no way i would even consider for 1 second letting her continue with a twin pregnancy.


----------



## toffeesmarty (18 June 2010)

I have followed this post with interest as I am surprised that despite the VERY best advice being offered as yet, there still seems to be resistance to follow what has been suggested which is to act immediately and abort the pregnancy.
It seems to me if you ask a question, and the feedback is consistent why bother asking the question in the first place?

Horses are very emotive, and breeding can be risky. While you might want to follow your heart - please follow your head. There are potentially three lives at risk here which you are responsible for - please lower the stakes for your mare and do what must be done.


----------



## chrissie1 (18 June 2010)

I am sorry that you didn't like the tone of my post, but I had hoped that it would at the very least get you to take note of all the replies offered.  I know I am new here, but have  lurked a long time, however there sometimes seems to be a culture of asking a question, reading the responses from those who have been there then totally ignoring, deprecating even, the answers and doing what you were always going to do in the first place.

If you didn't like what I said then I'm perfectly sure you won't like some of those that follow on.

I don't know of this new technique, and I am always willing and wanting to learn, so any more information on it, and its outcome in this case would be welcomed.


----------



## JanetGeorge (18 June 2010)

djhope120 said:



			Hi, I had my mare re scanned today, and she is still carrying both twins, alive and growing. The vet has suggested scanning her again at 100 days to see what is going on and see if she looses one naturally between now and then, she is currently 47 days
		
Click to expand...

If they're on separate horns, that's bad advice IMHO!!  The likelihood of her losing one naturally before 100 days is LOW - which leaves you facing a late termination - which is NOT without risk!

I see your vet has recommended ultrasound guided twin reduction - although your description of the technique is more than a little woolly!




			She phoned me this morning after being in contact with a vet who uses a new technique at removing a twin using a very long needle which basically goes in one side of the mare and sucks out the fluid surrounding the mare. Although this is a new technique apparently the success rate has been high. My vet has organised the equipment and the vet for monday.
		
Click to expand...

It's actually not THAT new!  Versions of it have been around for nearly as long as u/s machines.   It's MOST likely to be successful in a pregnancy of 45-50 days - but I would want to know what % success rate this vet has had with the technique and what it's going to cost!!


----------



## imafluffybunny (18 June 2010)

OP please dont take the response's as critisisum, I send my mares away to a good stud because I do not have the experience of breeding that studs do AND the stud I use have a wonderful vet so I know I will not find myself in this situation. 
My primary concern when breeding is my mares, if I lose the foal so be it, as long as the mare is ok. 

I honestly think you should seek a second opinion about your mare. Just because a vet practice does AI and stud work, doesnt mean they are any good. This is the reason I dont use my own vets for stud work on my own mares.


----------



## Cazza525 (18 June 2010)

I'm a great believer in fate. I had a stillborn foal from a beloved maiden mare last year. Totally heartbroken,and not over it yet. I have put her back in foal and she will (if holds) be foaling down at stud next time.

I honestly believe that you have your mare's best interests and that you seem to trust your vet. Twin pregnancies can work,but it is rare as you well know.

I would let the vet do her job,if she wishes to abort at 100 days then go with it. Otherwise,keep a close eye,send mare away (early) for foaling to ensure everything is being done.

In short,let nature take its course,it may surprise you....


----------



## djhope120 (19 June 2010)

Im a little confused as to why people think i want twins, im doing everything i can to get rid of atleast one foal, hence this other technique, which i was told is new, apologies if not but i hadnt heard of it before so trusted what i was told. 

Please do not assume either that i have never seen dead foals/animals before. I grew up and live on a farm and strongly believe that if you cant deal with deadstock DONT have livestock.

The last thing i want to do is cause any harm to this mare, hence we are doing all we can, no expense spared. She has succesfully had 4 foals before and we managed to look after all concerned perfectly well!

I posted on here for advice, and am greatful for ALL opnions and have taken alot on board regardless of what people think. Its such a shame that many 'horsey people' , and i dont mean everybody by any means, instantly jump to the conclusion that i am an idiot, with no regard for my mare or her unborn foals, if that were the case i wouldnt have had her scanned in the first place and i certainly wouldnt be trying everything possible before terminating the pregnancy.


----------



## Simsar (19 June 2010)

djhope120 said:



			Im a little confused as to why people think i want twins, We don't think you want twins, we think that's what you will end up with and possibly losing all of them in the process. im doing everything i can to get rid of atleast one foal, The obvious is to abort! hence this other technique, which i was told is new, what are the percentages?, apologies if not but i hadnt heard of it before so trusted what i was told. 

Please do not assume either that i have never seen dead foals/animals before. I grew up and live on a farm and strongly believe that if you cant deal with deadstock DONT have livestock so if you grew up with it you should know how deal with it.

The last thing i want to do is cause any harm to this mare, hence we are doing all we can, no expense spared. She has succesfully had 4 foals before and we managed to look after all concerned perfectly well!

I posted on here for advice, and am greatful for ALL opnions and have taken alot on board regardless of what people think. Its such a shame that many 'horsey people' , and i dont mean everybody by any means, instantly jump to the conclusion that i am an idiot, with no regard for my mare or her unborn foals, if that were the case i wouldnt have had her scanned 16 and 40 days what is that all about? in the first place and i certainly wouldnt be trying everything possible before terminating the pregnancy. what by waiting till 100 days bloody rediculous! (SP).
		
Click to expand...

Sorry don't know how to pick out the bits I wanted to comment on.


----------



## Holly831 (19 June 2010)

Well said Simsar but I feel we are wasting our breath.

Anyone who knowingly lets twins go this far is irresponsible in my book.

PG'ing should have occured at the 40+ day scan when they were still present. The OP may say they care about the mare but their behaviour is showing just the opposite.

As for    'letting nature take it's course...you may be supprised'      yep thats true it's an awful supprise to walk in to check the mare and find a dead foal/foals and or mare.

Enough said I think.


----------



## digitalangel (19 June 2010)

reading this has made me so sad.

im not a breeder and had one chance to breed ' a horse of a lifetime' last year. i had 3 scans before 30 days and none of them picked up twins. my mare, who is my geldings dam, aborted twins in april. i was in australia looking after my dying father, so my poor non-horsey OH and my (brilliant) YO and a livery had to deal with a *very* distressing view in the stable and the mare was very very very upset. She retained her foetal membranes and was quite ill for around a week. I had no idea she was carrying twins. 

I would never have wished that on the mare, my OH the livery or the YO. Why on earth anyone would want to risk what my mare went through knowing that there were twins is beyond me.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (19 June 2010)

I had no idea that twins were so risky.  
A friends highland mare had twins and all went well there, i don't think they knew it was  going to be twins until later though. There was quite a big deal made about them because it was so rare. There was a feature done in Scottish farmer about them. He did say at the time that they were really lucky at how it all turned out.
I hope all goes well for your mare, whatever you decide to do.


----------



## minmax (19 June 2010)

My mare had been put in foal before I had her. The result was 2 chestnut colts- no scan. She misscarried them at 10 mths, the previous owner was very upset. So was the mare, as they didn't find the one foal at first as she had buried it in her bed!
It upset the mare alot, the owner put her up for sale as she couldn't afford to keep her and so I bought her. 
I put her in foal a few yrs later and just one foal but I had scans to make sure, 40 and 50 days too! 
If you want to wait, its up to you but I would rather lose the foals than the mare. I have seen many orphan foals and mares that lose foals, very distressing for both and the humans involved.
just my opinion


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (20 June 2010)

well breeding is a very risky game.i would never do it again! if breeding intentionally buy a good stud/vet package which gives you all the scans you need til you know the mare is in foal, safely (as safe as you can be!) with ONE foal! and if unsure get asnother scan! dead mares and dead foals are not good and should be avoidable! but the op is obviously used to dealing with dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????? so hoping all will be well! second opinions are always good if in doubt! vets dont like you to question or debate their diagnosis but at the end of the day it is you paying the bill.


----------



## 3DE (20 June 2010)

ofcourseyoucan said:



			vets dont like you to question or debate their diagnosis but at the end of the day it is you paying the bill.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - and it's your horse too. The owner makes the final decision based on all the information. I love H&H for providing both sides of the story, and quite strongly too, it really helps


----------



## Cazza525 (20 June 2010)

has anyone actually thought that twins CAN survive? Risky,yes. But we are not vets. The OP has done what she can.....she has gone under veterinary advice. It's what we all would do.

Some ppl are becoming too belligerent and 'all knowing' on this forum and it must be upsetting for the OP who came on here for constructive advice,not a barrage of insulting comments about her vet and indeed her way of dealing with this.

This post has an awful 'bitchy livery yard' air about it. 

*sits back and waits*


----------



## horses13 (20 June 2010)

At the end of the day we rely on professional help. The vet knows better than anyone what is going on. We can question our vet and get a second vets opinion but we do not know better than them.
 It is easy to give advice but as none of us are vets who have seen the mare i can understand the op taking the vets advice.
 I do wish you luck and the mare well. I do hope it all turns out alright in the end.
I do think some support is needed here for the op.


----------



## chrissie1 (20 June 2010)

I am sure that the OP can use all the support she can muster, but why ask if you think that your vet knows better than a huge percentage of equine vets who would tell you was basic - twins, abort if nature hasn't done it for you.  Yes twins can survive, people on here have had experiences of that, but they all agree that they were indeed the fortunate ones.

If the OP has live twin foals she will be with that group.


----------



## the watcher (20 June 2010)

Cazza525 said:



			has anyone actually thought that twins CAN survive? Risky,yes. But we are not vets. The OP has done what she can.....she has gone under veterinary advice. It's what we all would do.

Some ppl are becoming too belligerent and 'all knowing' on this forum and it must be upsetting for the OP who came on here for constructive advice,not a barrage of insulting comments about her vet and indeed her way of dealing with this.

This post has an awful 'bitchy livery yard' air about it. 

*sits back and waits*
		
Click to expand...

The OP was given constructive advice from knowledgable people. this twin pregnancy has already been allowed to progress too far. The OP's vet is in the minority, I can't think of another single person in horse breeding who would knowingly allow a twin pregnancy to progress. If you can't safely remove one then remove them both is definitely the usual action.

Disagreeing with somebody, even quite strongly, is not being 'bitchy' If you think it is that says more about you than the other posters here.


----------



## Maesfen (20 June 2010)

Cazza525 said:



			has anyone actually thought that twins CAN survive? Risky,yes. But we are not vets. The OP has done what she can.....she has gone under veterinary advice. It's what we all would do.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, twins have survived but they are in the minority, a very small percentage too but they are certainly not the norm and certainly, if known about early enough, it is not the norm to continue the pregnancy owing to the dangers to both mare and foals; it's certainly not something that is strived for in a mare's pregnancy, they're the last thing anyone wants.  
As my vet said to me last night when I told him about this, his view is the vet is not putting the mare's best interests at the centre of this pregnancy - which is what most of us have been saying all along.
If you think this is coming across as belligerent and all-knowing, I can assure you it is not, it is done with the mare's best interests at heart and those of the owner because to lose a foal or the mare is heartbreaking enough which we have seen far too many times this year for people who have taken every possible care so to allow the risk of twins seems foolhardy in the extreme. 




			...and it must be upsetting for the OP who came on here for constructive advice,not a barrage of insulting comments about her vet and indeed her way of dealing with this.

This post has an awful 'bitchy livery yard' air about it. 

*sits back and waits*
		
Click to expand...

We HAVE given our advice which she has chosen not to take.  
End of story.  We all hope we are proved wrong as I said in my earlier post but I for one, am not holding my breath.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (20 June 2010)

Maesfen said:



			We HAVE given our advice which she has chosen not to take.  
End of story.  We all hope we are proved wrong as I said in my earlier post but I for one, am not holding my breath.
		
Click to expand...

... and hope no-one here has to ever say "told you so" - because none of the people who told the OP so want to hear about yet another dead mare & foal story after the year a lot of people have had...


----------



## Maesfen (20 June 2010)

I really do hope nobody says 'I told you so' or has that attitude because, I for one, would not want the OP driven away from here and the experienced advice available if she should need it; I hope we can all be bigger than that, put this behind us and start again.  
The advice given on this forum, not only with this thread but many others, is second to none, it would be a great shame if the OP thought she wasn't welcome to come on here again if she does indeed, need further help with anything.

I keep saying 'she' but don't actually know so hope I haven't offended the OP!


----------



## PapaFrita (20 June 2010)

One of my YO's mares (in Argentina- coincidentally Sofanor's mum although the year prior to his birth) was carrying twins and the vet did an Embryo Transfer on one of them and so he was able to keep both. They were a colt and a filly and were very very similar except the colt was a chestnut and the filly a bay.
Would this be a viable option for you? I know ET is rather expensive in the UK and comparatively very cheap in Argentina.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (20 June 2010)

Maesfen said:



			I really do hope nobody says 'I told you so' or has that attitude because, I for one, would not want the OP driven away from here and the experienced advice available if she should need it; I hope we can all be bigger than that, put this behind us and start again.  
The advice given on this forum, not only with this thread but many others, is second to none, it would be a great shame if the OP thought she wasn't welcome to come on here again if she does indeed, need further help with anything.

I keep saying 'she' but don't actually know so hope I haven't offended the OP!
		
Click to expand...

Can I say I never meant anybody would actually say "I told you so", it was more of a figure of speech. And agreed, I hope everyone always feel free & comfortable asking for advice.

Papafrita - that is very interresting. I asked my vet whether that was possible and he said the likelyhood of infection/abortion of the twin remaining in the mare during the procedure was too high to take the risk... But of course, like all these things, it probably depends on the conditions and the knowledge/experience of the vet carrying out the procedure.


----------



## PapaFrita (20 June 2010)

GinnieRedwings said:



			Papafrita - that is very interresting. I asked my vet whether that was possible and he said the likelyhood of infection/abortion of the twin remaining in the mare during the procedure was too high to take the risk... But of course, like all these things, it probably depends on the conditions and the knowledge/experience of the vet carrying out the procedure.
		
Click to expand...

Well, my YO is not known for the standard of care he gives his broodmares so I guess he thought it was worth the risk. That said, the vets have performed several (successful) ETs this year on the yard and out of the back of their car, so they are a fairly canny bunch.


----------



## Simsar (20 June 2010)

cazza525 said:



			has anyone actually thought that twins can survive? yes but they are probably not diagnosed risky,yes. But we are not vets no but we have seen enough scans and understand what goes on as breeders. the op has done what she can.....she has gone under veterinary advice yes sack the vet. It's what we all would do er no!.
some ppl are becoming too belligerent and 'all knowing' we are not all knowing but we are experienced in this matter on this forum and it must be upsetting for the op who came on here for constructive advice and we have all advised for the safety of the mare,not a barrage of insulting comments about her vet and indeed her way of dealing with this.

This post has an awful 'bitchy livery yard' air about it.  i think you will find we are mostly breeders not livery! We are just all shocked as to what she wants to do can you not see that.  
*sits back and waits*  waits for what an argument 

Click to expand...

andy pandy your advise would help right now can you comment please??


----------



## brighteyes (20 June 2010)

I would put the welfare of my mare above anything.  I can't imagine losing her. Putting her in foal at all would not be worth the risk to me, let alone allowing such a potentially dangerous state of affairs continue.

Cut your losses while they are small, and consider buying a foal.  There are plenty out there.  Do you really need to breed yet another?  Where are her previous foals now?


----------



## dianchi (20 June 2010)

http://www.equine-reproduction.com/board/messages/9305/33889.html?1276658419

Just a suggestion but this is a link to Jos's article on equine-repro board. Worth a read


----------



## Alec Swan (20 June 2010)

djhope120,

I was rather hoping that following your last post,  you may have recovered some lost ground.  Apparently not!  I may be alone,  but I understood your response.

As you would seem to have an agricultural background,  you have to understand that others don't view horses as most would cattle.  The success rate of equine live twins being reared is so remote,  as to be not worthy of any consideration.  

Before we had ultrasound scanning,  twins were considered to be very rare.  From this,  we can conclude that twinning was just as likely then,  but the "success rate" through to birth was extremely low.  Few today,  I would suggest,  would be prepared to risk the eventual disaster.  If there is an embryo separated by being in the second horn,  then I would think that growth,  through to a stage where risk became a factor,  would be far more likely than that of twins which are lying beside each other.  Those twins,  which are effectively as one,  would be far more likely to produce one normal foal,  with a possible mummified remains of the twin,  the food supply being inadequate to supply both foals.

Sheep to a greater extent,  and cattle to a lesser are designed to feed twins.  Horses aren't,  and in that I would suggest lies the problem.  If a mare isn't designed to feed twins,  then the chances of her producing surviving foals would be exceptionally rare.

Others have rather "told" you what you should do.  I wont,  but what I would say to you is that if your mare were mine,  and you were still at the stage where emptying her were an option,  then that is what I would do.  With an embryo in "each" horn,  and I'm not a vet, but I would suggest that you're running a dreadful risk.  It's your choice.

Maesfen,  I thought that your last post (well the last that I read!),  was both charitable,  and very well put.

Alec.


----------



## djhope120 (20 June 2010)

Thanku for all the posts

Im not quite sure what to say to people now, I am honestly trying to do the best by this mare. The vet has reassured me that this technique has a very good success rate from the cases they have carried out and there is almost no risk to the mares welfare from this procedure.

Im not really sure why some people have taken this oppertunity to 'belittle' an individual, i thought forums were supposed to be constructive and supportive. I have not disagreed or put down anyones posts and am fully aware this is not an ideal situation and am doing what we can to resolve it. 

Thanku for the supportive posts, simsar, your patronising attitude to me and others is very rude. 

Brighteyes, The mares previous foals, 2 are racehorses, one is a youngster who will go into training and the other is an eventer. Why?

I cant help feeling that there are alot of people on this forum that do not have a realistic idea of animal husbandry. It makes me laugh when people say its too risky to breed foals, its what a mare was designed to do, like every other female mammal! - i know twins are a totally different proposition before i get jumped on and i have never said i would allow this mare, or any other in my care, to carry twins to term. 

oh, by the way, i am a man, not that that makes any difference!

Good luck to all with your horses and thankyou for all the advice


----------



## lindsayH (20 June 2010)

Very best of luck with your mare. I will have my fingers firmly crossed for you that the procedure works and this time next year you are celebrating the birth of a healthy foal!


----------



## Simsar (20 June 2010)

Patronising or blunt whatever you want to call it.  Good luck to you and your vet, but most of all your mare.  Finished.


----------



## Maesfen (20 June 2010)

No, it doesn't make any difference that you are Mr Hope at all, I'll just apologise for assuming you weren't!

Good luck, please let us know what happens.


----------



## Cazza525 (20 June 2010)

Please keep us updated. Good luck and fingers crossed.


----------

